# '05 Belt or Bearing Squeak??



## Breeze Man (May 4, 2005)

My 05 Nismo CC 4x4 has developed a belt or bearing squeak at idle. I don't hear it while driving. It's not the typical loose belt squeal....it's an annoying squeak just at idle. Everything seems tight & aligned. Goes away with higher rpm's (or atleast I can't hear it). It's hard to pin point - seems to be on the pass. side of the engine. Hoping a pulley/alternator/water pump bearing isn't taking a crap. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Breeze Man said:


> My 05 Nismo CC 4x4 has developed a belt or bearing squeak at idle. I don't hear it while driving. It's not the typical loose belt squeal....it's an annoying squeak just at idle. Everything seems tight & aligned. Goes away with higher rpm's (or atleast I can't hear it). It's hard to pin point - seems to be on the pass. side of the engine. Hoping a pulley/alternator/water pump bearing isn't taking a crap. Has anyone else experienced this?


Yup. Except sometimes it only squeaks at idle and goes away when revved up, and other times it won't make any noise at idle and will squeal like a banshee when I rev the engine.

I can't get it to the dealer while it's making the noise (happens pretty infrequently), so no fix yet.

Keep me posted on yours... maybe I can use it as ammo with my dealer.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Breeze Man said:


> My 05 Nismo CC 4x4 has developed a belt or bearing squeak at idle. I don't hear it while driving. It's not the typical loose belt squeal....it's an annoying squeak just at idle. Everything seems tight & aligned. Goes away with higher rpm's (or atleast I can't hear it). It's hard to pin point - seems to be on the pass. side of the engine. Hoping a pulley/alternator/water pump bearing isn't taking a crap. Has anyone else experienced this?


Same damn problem. Been to the dealership over seven times now. Now I am about to start using another dealership. They have replaced my idler pulley, counter measure pulley, had at least two sets of belts, and you know what, still having the problem. Now, it only happens ocassionally, so I guess the idiots are getting closer to fixing the problem for good. They said I had a bad bearing on the idler pulley and replaced the whole pulley while they were at it(might be one whole assembly?). But yes, same exact problem I am having on my 04 frontier.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

mitchell35758 said:


> ...They said I had a bad bearing on the idler pulley and replaced the whole pulley while they were at it(might be one whole assembly?)...


Just a point on this. Yes Nissan considers this one assembly, but the bearings are easily removed and replaced - - just takes a bit more time, but it's cheaper (unless of course it's warranty work).

As for tracking down the noise. I like using a mechanic's stethoscope, quite cheap at a parts or tools store. Same idea as the medical version, just with a long metal end instead of the circular pad. You just stick the ends in your ears and then place the other (long metal) end on the various components to try and pin point the noise (just don't touch a rotating pulley :loser: ).

I find this has worked for me a number of times when I'm trying to find the source of a noise. Sound travels well through the steel and aluminum parts on the engine and is easily transfered into the stethoscope.

Just a thought if you want to try something yourself.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Zilverado said:


> Just a point on this. Yes Nissan considers this one assembly, but the bearings are easily removed and replaced - - just takes a bit more time, but it's cheaper (unless of course it's warranty work).
> 
> As for tracking down the noise. I like using a mechanic's stethoscope, quite cheap at a parts or tools store. Same idea as the medical version, just with a long metal end instead of the circular pad. You just stick the ends in your ears and then place the other (long metal) end on the various components to try and pin point the noise (just don't touch a rotating pulley :loser: ).
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think I am going to do that. I am getting tired of what seems like games they are playing. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## homer371 (Jan 19, 2006)

mitchell35758 said:


> Yeah, I think I am going to do that. I am getting tired of what seems like games they are playing. Thanks for the advice.


Did you ever figure out what was causing the noise?


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

As of yesterday Im getting this noise too. I couldnt get the truck in for service until next Monday, though. Oh well, now they can fix my wobbly passenger side seat while theyre at it.

The belts are supposed to be self-tensioning (non-adjustable). My guess is they will replace the tensioner first.


- Greg -


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Update on my case... they replaced the drive belt on my truck and said that the original belt was "glazed". The problem might be fixed, but I'm not very confident about it.

My personal opinion is that if it's glazed over, it's overheating due to high friction. Which leads me to believe that some pulley is dragging. I still think I have a bearing problem on something driven by the drive belt. I'll keep you guys posted if the noise comes back.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

I got the squeek as well now. I was just listening to it in parking garage on the way to work today. My 6 speed will do it when tooling around at low speeds in the garage as well. 

However, I dont ever think I have heard it when the engine is warm, just when I first start it up, when its cold....


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

We might want to keep an eye on this. There are a lot of people reporting this on 2005 models. There might be a design flaw somewhere leading to this (misaligned pulleys, bearing design, etc.). 

My last car was a Mazda Protegé5. There was a problem with a screw on an intake butterfly coming loose and getting sucked into the engine. The Mazda Forums people collected the data from their members, reported the problems to NHTSA collectively, and were able to pressure Mazda into finally issuing a recall to correct the problem. 

This might be something similar (I doubt it, but we need to build a history).


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

homer371 said:


> Did you ever figure out what was causing the noise?


Well, on my 04 4cyl, my tensioner pulley was cocked at a slight angle. Doesn't look warped or even bent. The new dealerhip replaced the belt on that pulley and ordered a new bracket for that pulley. I'm going in tomorrow at 7:30am to have it installed and hopefully the problem will be fixed. Don't know how much help an update would be to you newer model guys, but I will let you know what happens anyways. 

I personally believe that this has been the problem for my truck since it was brand new and if they would have seen it, then they might have been able to avoid replacing several sets of belts and those two pulleys(which I think wore out because of this). Oh well...


----------



## Nitemare (Dec 28, 2005)

I had the same problem early on. Took it to the dealership and they replaced the belt. No problems since (8K+ or so).


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

For all with noise problems.
Does it happen usually if it has rained alot or is raining?

My experience with my 97 hardbody, my dads 01 crew cab, and my 04 is that nissan trucks just have noisy pulleys when there is alot of moisture around.

I just live with it and it has never caused any problems.
Yes it can be annoying if I leave my truck outside instead of garaging it and if it rains they will make all kinds of noise at idle in the morning.


I can live with it for a otherwise pretty good truck.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

I think, today, Monday 2/6/2006....We have not had Rain in Phoenix, Arizona for 111 consecutive days. Definately not a moisture problem over here...


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> I think, today, Monday 2/6/2006....We have not had Rain in Phoenix, Arizona for 111 consecutive days. Definately not a moisture problem over here...


I wish I could send you some. I'm starting to get webbed feet over here!


----------



## Dflosrt4 (Dec 25, 2005)

It is definitely and tensioner and belt problem. I seems as if the tensioner pulley isnt loaded enough. I have replace alot of them. Common problem.

Mitchell let me know if that dealership fixes your prob.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Crapper... well the dealer wasnt able to replicate the noise, naturally. It was doing it pretty consistenly early last week, then it stopped, did it on Saturday, then hasnt done it since. Not sure if the tensioner was just picking up slack. Oh well, if it comes back I guess it's back to the dealership. At least I got my wobbly passenger seat fixed.


- Greg -


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

My dealership told me that there is no tensioner pulley on the belt assembly of my 06 fronty. They said the factory accidentally put on a belt that was 1/4" too long and that alot of xterra and frontiers owners were complaining of the problem. They claimed the only way to fix the problem was to replace the belt. I asked them to replace it while they were working on my ongoing ac/heater problems but they never did. I have'nt heard the sound since I was up north (arkansas ha) so i'm just gonna leave it until it happens again.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh theres definitely a tensioner. If you look down at the serpentine belt you will see an "arm" with a pulley on it. You can push on it and it is a preloaded spring.

Interesting about the long belt. If it comes back I'll mention that to my dealership.


- Greg -


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Noticed a squeak coming from mine at idle tonight. I've never heard it before but I'm taking it in for a myriad of other problems tomorrow so I'll mention it. TH ebad thing is the dealer is 45 minutes away so if it doesnt do it when warm (which I dont know yet) then it wont do it when I get there.

I also get to take the tech for a ride since they couldnt reproduce the passenger seat rattle the last time they had it. I'm going up half an hour early to scout a road like the ones I drive to work on every day.

Next time they see it they'll be blaming anything they can on the PRG kit I'll have installed shortly after it arrives (hoping this weekend but might not have time until next weekend). Luckily they'll have a hard time blaming a screaming pulley on a lift.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

i've heard it before as well... not noticable from inside... i am dropping the truck off for an oil change and the seat rattle tommorow, and will mention it to them.... mine is the worst in the cold...


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, they replaced the belt. And fixed an axle seal, did the Passenger seat TSB and rear leaf TSB, ordered a new visor and a new tailgate latch/bezel. 

And after a day in a Sentra, I was glad to have my truck back....didnt feel like I was sitting on the ground anymore and I actually had some power....


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey mainerunr... did the TSB on the seat completely eliminate all side to side movement of the seat? I had mine serviced and it still wobbles but doesnt rattle.


- Greg -


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah - i just had my seat fixed too... all they did was retorque fasteners and told me to let them know how it went... it still moved side to side pretty good...


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Back ot the belt problem. I had my truck at SkyHarbor airport the other day, which is lots of concrete barriers and tunnels. It was squealing like a pig over 2000 RPM. But now of course, back to regular driving, I can only hear it when its warming up. When driving against those walls, I could hear my suppositally "fixed" front suspension squeak, as well as my tailgate rattling. 
Altogether a rather unsettling drive.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

the tailgate i'm gonna do myself... just need to loosen the two screws that hold the latching emchnism in and slide it towards the back of the truck...

i had a front end clunk in the very very cold weather... not doing it now...

To be honest with ya, you have to expect some sort of noise from it... nothing is ever gonna be perfect - the only reason a bmw is quite is because of all the sound proofing they use lol


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Per my previous post, I had the exact same problem with my engine squealing intermittently. Since the drive belt was replaced, I haven't heard a peep from it.

If your dealer doesn't want to replace it because they can't replicate it, just change the belt yourself. It's a 20 minute job and will cost you less than $20.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

The seat does still shake but not as bad. Rattle is gone too.

Now if I can get the sun visor fixed (they've ordered the parts) maybe my commute wont be so bad (into the sun, both ways)...


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just wanted to let ya'll know, I got a new belt, and shes running nicely again.... I asked em to check the pulleys, and they said they were fine....


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

also - check to make sure you have both rubber bumpers in the jam of the tailgate - i noticed mine is missing one, causing the squeak for sure


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Dflosrt4 said:


> It is definitely and tensioner and belt problem. I seems as if the tensioner pulley isnt loaded enough. I have replace alot of them. Common problem.
> 
> Mitchell let me know if that dealership fixes your prob.


Sorry haven't answered you sooner, but wanted to make sure the problem was solved and I've been getting killed with school work. Only two semester left thank God and I'm done with my Bachelor degree. 
Replacment of the tensioner bracket and a new set of belts so far as taken care of this problem. They did not replace the tensioner pulley, just the bracket it sits on. Problem is, it appears that the tensioner pulley is starting to cock again. Can't understand why. Too much tension on the belts maybe? They feel snug, just like they should. Have no idea, but the noise is gone, so thats good enough for me right now until this semester is done in May. Then I can go hassle the dealership some more. I do have a new noise though. During idle, it almost sounds like something is rubbing against the firewall. I used a stethescope and the noise isn't coming from the firewall, but sounds like it is coming from the throttle body somewhere. A humming/vibrating noise. Goes away if the RPMs drop just everso slightly from idle or when they rise from idle. Heard it the loudest on the componnet(?dont know the name of the peice?) that the throttle line is attached to right under the airbox. Enough of that, for now. I'll post it under a new thread later.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

scuba91ta said:


> also - check to make sure you have both rubber bumpers in the jam of the tailgate - i noticed mine is missing one, causing the squeak for sure


Another annoying rattle in the back of the truck is the little chain on the hoist/crank thing for the spare tire. If it starts swinging around and hitting on things it makes a little "tink tink" sound. Secured it with a little piece of duct tape and all is quiet again.


----------

